# HPA V6 Turbo Kit Entry Level



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

HPA have released their entry level turbo kit for the V6 to give 350bhp and 350lb/ft and the kit can be upgraded to 500bhp when funds allow.
This is a breakthrough for the V boys with a plug and play kit that takes a day to install and cost is amazing at less than $5k Canadian dollars..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... r-under-5K

Steve


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

holy moly!

that's crazy cheap.

How do JBS justify £10,000!

I know HPA kit's we're knocking on around £6k previously. But that's great value that..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great value kit for the V6 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll have 4! Oh no wait........

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll have 4! Oh no wait........
> 
> J
> xx


Don't you have the 150 Jess. I think the mod for more speed is to cut holes in the floor so you can run with it like the Flintstones mobile.

I'll get my coat......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I might have the 150 Brian but I'll sure as hell look better driving mine than you :wink:

I'm not sure if you could see the hint of sarcasm in my last post?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I might have the 150 Brian but I'll sure as hell look better driving mine than you :wink:
> 
> I'm not sure if you could see the hint of sarcasm in my last post?
> 
> ...


No totally missed it :roll:



 suppose i cant say anything about how fast anyones car goes as mine currently is in bits with no Ecu in it  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The entry kit utilises the OEM inlet plenum, OEM compression and standard clutch which offer great cost savings as replacing these components could cost ya a minimum 3k to replace.
Steve


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

in all seriousness I feel like I can afford this... steve tell me more <3 you've become my fave person <3


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm not affiliated with HPA and not familiar with this kit, however HPA have made the breakthrough of utilising as many OEM components without breaking into the engine to give 5-7 psi of boost which also has an upgrade path for higher power at a later date.
There are a few installers in the UK..Statller and Autograph Cars but this could be a DIY install if you've got a decent toolbox.
Biggest headache will be that the ECU has to be shipped to HPA for a flash but the UK installers may be able to do the flash if they buy the flash tools, which they haven't done as of today.
Import duty and and shipping costs have also not been clarified but import tax runs at approx 20% and shipping £150 maybe, unless HPA have an alternative solution.

I would consider buying a TT, boosting it with this kit and selling it on but who would pay 10k.
The solution is more geared towards someone who already owns a TT, so cost is halved.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Dan.

Do it.

I dont think anymore convincing need's to be done, does it. 

I'm trying to work out how they've managed to do this kit cheap. If it's a borg turbo, plus i guess it's low Px anyway. So not an expensive turbo in comparison to others. Injectors are nothing special. Must just be bulk buying components.

I've toyed with the RUF charger conversions, which again are knocking on for 6k for 50bhp. So just over £3000 for a stage 1 100bhp add on. Yes, Yes i like this :lol:

Air first though...But i'm keeping this book marked. - For me probably a few different components, turbo downpipe probably, and mk2 is FSi?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Dan.
> 
> Do it.
> 
> ...


I think this kit is also offered for the mk2 as well as all engine components are the same and no different parts are used between mk1 and mk2. Mk2 V6 is not FSI
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Mk2 V6 is not FSI
> Steve


Strange.

The fuel line set-up is completely different to my last one - More towards a mk5 R32, which is FSI correct?

Not that may mean anything of course.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not sure if the HPA kit changes anything to do with the fuel system apart from injectors.
Steve


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I really wanted a super charger but you can do it on the TT can you :/ I also really wanted a 4x4 car with 350 brake to stop the corsa VXR lads coming screaming past me its just getting embarrassing.
was in two minds weather to sell the TT get a baby evo but this as a real life option is just fantastic news!

as for import duty.. simple get HPA to declare cost of goods less than it actually is, no problem!

ooooo Im tingling ! can they not be extra nice and make a super charger for the tt 

can we set up some kind of 'sponsorship' towards me for it  haha


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

4995 Canadian Dollars is 2675 of the Queens finest pounds!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pcrepairmandan said:


> I really wanted a super charger but you can do it on the TT can you :/ I also really wanted a 4x4 car with 350 brake to stop the corsa VXR lads coming screaming past me its just getting embarrassing.
> was in two minds weather to sell the TT get a baby evo but this as a real life option is just fantastic news!
> 
> as for import duty.. simple get HPA to declare cost of goods less than it actually is, no problem!
> ...


Your a tight wad.
VR6 specialist in Holland or TRD in Bristol can do you a SC kit for 6k+
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

What a great way to turbo a v6 for very little money


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

what to do what to do


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> 4995 Canadian Dollars is 2675 of the Queens finest pounds!


I was trying to resist converting the price to UK £, but that is a seriously good price especially if it includes everything you need and doable in a day or a very leisurely weekend.

I'm happy with the 250hp of my V6 for now though.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> 4995 Canadian Dollars is 2675 of the Queens finest pounds!


Ain't no queen on my pounds


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > 4995 Canadian Dollars is 2675 of the Queens finest pounds!
> ...


*ROYAL *Bank of Scotland.....!

Change to Euros if you like, ask the Irish if that was a smart idea or not...!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pcrepairmandan said:


> what to do what to do


www.justgiving.org set up a charity "fund my turbo" lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

David C said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


I don't think the currency was Ireland's problem. Anyhoos sorry for off topic, I'm bored at work. 










Ok no queen now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > 4995 Canadian Dollars is 2675 of the Queens finest pounds!
> ...


Looks like monopoly money 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


Your monopoly set must have cost a fortune


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

or your money is just cheap  lol

J
xx


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

God help you if you have the audacity to present it to a cashier south of the border!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

You beat me to this Steve :lol: :lol: 
I'd just logged in to raise the new thread.

Have a look at HPA's website - the new kit is at the top & if you scroll down the page you get the existing 'full fat' version below:
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/vr6-single.html

The main difference between this new entry level kit & the existing HPA kit, besides the price, is the new one runs at lower boost hence doesn't have the lower head compression spacer + water cooled inlet + it doesn't guzzle the fuel in the same way hence needing upgraded / additional fuel pump. The lower power also means you don't need to upgrade the conrod bearing shells or worry about the clutch (manual) or presumably mess about with the DSG software + clutches.

My car is in the garage having the HPA existing kit fitted & I now understand a bit better why HPA have been SO helpful in getting a few little niggles with my kit sorted - Marcel, the MD, has been directly involved.

The HPA kits are mainly fitted to VW Golf's & usually LHD cars hence they've obviously been very keen to get the RHD TT right + the EFR turbo is pretty new for them (I believe my car is their first RHD car since swopping to the EFR).

The quality of my kit is superb, the backuo from HPA has been well above & beyond what you'd expect. The kit looks very OEM! The Turbo is huge, but completely hidden once fitted, & is theoretically upgradable to 650bhp&#8230;&#8230; you'd have to do a lot of other upgrades to do that though so you might as well go for the full fat $10,499 version (or whilst your at that stage spend a further $1,500 from memory for the extra fuel pump + bigger injectors for another 50-100bhp).

With regards to freight, UPS charged $650 for my kit (4 boxes that weighed about 138.6 lbs in total!) but this kit would weigh less. HPA will write the invoice for customs as whatever you want & the VAT is 20% payable to the UPS guy on delivery by cheque, there is no Duty just a small admin charge to UPS.

It did take a LONG time from ordering / paying to final delivery but in mitigation HPA did move premises in that time + they had to do quite a bit of one off development for my car. They may be quicker this time around.

The specific issues that have needed extra work since the kit arrived with my car, and that HPA have rushed to sort, are the downpipe & the ECU. These are currently with UPS en-route back to me back I'm assured they're sorted - they've jigged up the downpipe so they can mass produce it (for this new kit).

The ECU needed to be sent to HPA, they flash their additional info on top of the existing file, then they courier it back. The problem for me was I'd already got a REVO remap on it & they have to have a 100% stock ECU to work with - don't ask me exactly why but essentially it's a patch they put on top in one section, rather than re-write the whole ECU. US V6's have a different OEM map hence I had to get an OEM European map sent to them (many many many thanks to [email protected] APS & Revo themselves).

The 10 hours fitting time will be a massive improvement on the fitting time for mine as both top & bottom end of engine needed splitting + clutch / flywheel & chains replaced as a matter of course but I'd presume you'll still need to have a very well equipped garage to be able to DIY. Also you need to factor in the 5 days courier of ECU to HPA, 2 days to remap it + 5 days to come back.

I've got no affiliation to HPA apart from being a customer - they're great people & the kit looks brilliant. I just hope it goes as well as it looks!!!!!

Have a look at Rob's TT to see what the full fat kit is like:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... urbo-build

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> > what to do what to do
> ...


what a fantastic idea <3 haha wish JBS did one hell of a lot closer to home

my ECU has a JBS VVT map on it Also have DSG software


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

I assume it's just running a .5bar actuator plugged straight into the boost pipe work, as I don't see any boost controller.

Simple way of doing it and I guess easy upgrade to fit a stronger actuator or bleed valve to get more boost...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rob has the "nearly full fat" as his tranny is running UM software and he hasn't had the special sauce added to the DSG internals..
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve

I'm feeling a dairy structure is starting to arise:
Skimmed milk - V6
Semi skimmed - new HPA kit
Full fat - exissting HPA kit
Guernsey milk - as above + bigger injectors / fuel pump
Double cream - ask Steve.......

ps 180 - bottled water
225 - fizzy bottled water
QS - fizzy bottled water but without the cap or the bottle + it costs more.


Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm feeling a dairy structure is starting to arise:
> Skimmed milk - V6
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's nice to be able to give something back to the 1.8 community...oh yeah, dust..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > pcrepairmandan said:
> ...


JBS and HPA are two very different companies, one is good (HPA) and the other a bunch of cowboys (JBS)

The grass roots kit looks great value but also makes the $11k look very expensive for just the extra 40 horses.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree Jamman, if you stick to the basic existing kit. But for a bit extra you can get much closer to 500bhp (different injectors / map / fuel pumps / hi-flow exhaust) on the original kit whereas the basic kit is limited to 350bhp. If you want to increase the bhp on the basic kit you have to do lots of changes to really just get to the existing kit.

If you go for the amends mentioned above at the time of ordering the existing kit it's much much cheaper, in fact a no-brainer, as HPA just swop the parts and you just pay the difference + there will be no extra fitting / labour costs.

As always it's much cheaper to decide from the outset what power you want and just do it in one hit, rather than upgrade continually.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I do want the power of a evo, infact I wish a evo would have a nice interior and not just that shitty half arsed attempt of something plastic to sit in :/ I absolutely love the TT and with due a cheeky bonus at work Im now very torn what to do


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

pcrepairmandan said:


> I do want the power of a evo, infact I wish a evo would have a nice interior and not just that shitty half arsed attempt of something plastic to sit in :/ I absolutely love the TT and with due a cheeky bonus at work Im now very torn what to do


No point trying to mod a TT to beat an evo, just save your cash and buy an evo and have the interior retrimmed.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

The problem with an Evo (or Scooby) is they look awful on the inside and even worse on the outside.

If you're Stevie Wonder then it's not a problem, if not then you've got a problem.

Maybe if we're all rational we'd get an older 911 (4 seats, nice shape, fast, good to drive) but people would think you were a knob or lacking in the trouser dept. - not that relevant for any females owning a 911 as 99.9% of blokes would think you were a GOD (even if you looked like my Avatar).

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

only thing is with the 911... you would want a 911 turbo because well f*** me look at them! beautiful cars but the 996 starts at 20K where a 4S can be 10k... but only 320 brake ! ballssssssssssssssssssssssssss makes me wanna cry ! after seeing the McLaren P1 on Topgear that rear wing has just made me moisT!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> > I do want the power of a evo, infact I wish a evo would have a nice interior and not just that shitty half arsed attempt of something plastic to sit in :/ I absolutely love the TT and with due a cheeky bonus at work Im now very torn what to do
> ...


Not sure I would want to service an Evo so regularly ie 4k whilst the TT can be 20k if you've got the balls, but going FI reduces that time to oil every 5k and other stuff at 10k.
Steve


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ooh this looks good. Looking to buy a TT for my next car. Had pretty much written off the v6 as it seemed like not much more power to weight and too pricey to mod!

This might have changed my mind!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

never really wanted the V6 due to the power limitations without spending silly money. gotta damit though, with this kit available why wouldnt you buy a V6 TT and add 100 horses for 3K??!!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the s/h values of V6's has just started to go up 

Especially the super solid manuals (he says hopefully).

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Must resist must resist must resist must resist.....


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> Must resist must resist must resist must resist.....


Do it do it do it do it..... :lol: :lol:

This kit has your name written all over it....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lee , you will get me in trouble with my wife !! I am meant to be saving for my house extension :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

We need a trust fund for the turbo V6 converstions


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> Lee , you will get me in trouble with my wife !! I am meant to be saving for my house extension :lol: :lol:


Come on Neil...admit it .......a 350bhp V6 turbo is much much more fun than a house extension!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think between Neil (the supplier) and Lee (the fixer) ther could be a little side line going on..
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

neilc said:


> Lee , you will get me in trouble with my wife !! I am meant to be saving for my house extension :lol: :lol:


You can claim the VAT back through the business, sell the S4 & get a knackered A4 (but stick the S4 logo on it - she'll never know :lol: ), bodge the extension - just a few suggestions.....

Or just claim you're having a mid-life crisis but can't afford a mistress hence a turbo for the TT is really a very good financial investment......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Lee , you will get me in trouble with my wife !! I am meant to be saving for my house extension :lol: :lol:
> ...


Nope I'm done modding...I am officially now sane.. :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> Nope I'm done modding...I am officially now sane.. :lol:


I don't believe that for a second. It's in your blood....you can never ignore that urge....you are weak....the modding force is strong within you....give into it.... :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lee are you my father ?? :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> Lee are you my father ?? :lol:


Yoda I am haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

This is very very good news. I want it! 

...starts saving


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I asked HPA if the DTM kit will fit on the MK2 TT and they have said it does with no fitment issues however the software is slightly different to the mk1 TT.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

You had me at V6 Turbo


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve, Does Gogs know yet?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Steve, Does Gogs know yet?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


Gogs is no longer with the 6 cylinder crew&#8230;He picks up his TTS on Saturday

Will be interesting to hear from him on his new baby


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cuprabhoy said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, Does Gogs know yet?
> ...


Just hope the kick in the ass makes up for the lack of music..
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

And the Mondeo looks, and the boring reliability, and the de-riguer cardigan, and the boring banter on the 8J section (I bet they don't have the same intellectual discussions about wheels / tyres like the 8N section do........)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

ok so i looked into supercharger at various places and its come out for the mk1 with mods at 7.5k for 350bhp so have now knocked this on the head as many others probebly have. 
so this is my next option a turbo, this is in my budget so its got to happen. question where is the best place to have this conversion applied to my car, has any one else had it done and whats their results, drivability etcetc.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> ok so i looked into supercharger at various places and its come out for the mk1 with mods at 7.5k for 350bhp so have now knocked this on the head as many others probebly have.
> so this is my next option a turbo, this is in my budget so its got to happen. question where is the best place to have this conversion applied to my car, has any one else had it done and whats their results, drivability etcetc.


Will it cost £1000 then Vince :wink:


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > ok so i looked into supercharger at various places and its come out for the mk1 with mods at 7.5k for 350bhp so have now knocked this on the head as many others probebly have.
> ...


 :roll: only if lilla askes :roll: :wink:


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

V6RUL (Steve) has had a bespoke turbo done - you've probably seen his epic thread + results. However it will rather break your budget.... all the fitting was done up in the NW hence not much good for you.

I'm getting an HPA kit fitted at the moment (the existing kit with water cooled inlet manifold) but it's not finished yet + will comfortably break your budget. If you've looked through this thread you'll find the link to a guy called Rob in the US who's already had the kit fitted + he posted his driving experiences with a turbo'd 3.2 on this forum (search RFORD71).

These are all the 3.2 V6 TT turbo's I know of but there are many more VW R32's - have a search through VW Vortex forum.

This latest HPA turbo kit is the only one I know of that'll get close to your budget fitted +, from my research, the other kits offered aren't readily available & also aren't really geared towards the Mk1 TT. The TT has a smaller engine bay than the R32.

Mine's being fitted by my local garage in the Cotswold's but I believe there is an indie who appear pretty good in Lincolnshire - no experience of them though. Cuprabhoy knows of them.

I would suggest there aren't many specialists out there so just find a really good garage who are happy doing development & you trust - it won't be a lego kit you can just bolt on, no matter what the kit is advertised as (even though HPA are very good).

Good luck & go for it!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Why not club together with Neil & see if you can get 2 kits bought & fitted for a bulk discount?

Neil's currently in denial but the BHP 'Heroin' drug get's it's victims ultimately........

Seriously, if you want a sane answer you might want to consider flogging the TT & getting a 911, it's possibly cheaper.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > lotuselanplus2s said:
> ...


I think Gordon is more than happy with the performance improvement he's getting Steve.
And while were on the subject I got an email from HPA on this topic, managed to delete it...then you had to post up the topic. I can't bear it! I thought I'd got over the s/c t/c urge now you put me back in rehab. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Brian


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dan.
> ...


Darryl from HPA confirmed that the entry level DTM 7670 will work for the Mk2 TT and MK5 VR6 golfs. I am now plotting the best way to go from stock to FI and the other things I should do to the car first


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Who is going to pull the trigger then..
Cost is a no brainer for this entry level kit and adding a FMIC alone will improve the benefits further by as much as 25-40 BHP-lb/ft.
I may look into buying the flashing tool and renting it out to peeps that require a HPA flash in the UK.
Steve


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Who is going to pull the trigger then..
> Cost is a no brainer for this entry level kit and adding a FMIC alone will improve the benefits further by as much as 25-40 BHP-lb/ft.
> I may look into buying the flashing tool and renting it out to peeps that require a HPA flash in the UK.
> Steve


i am, i thought that supercharging was the way to go but when i got emails back that it would cost 7.5k + for 350bhp i thought again as many otheres have. if the turbo route comes out to around 5k all in then it as good as done deal for me.
vince


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

millepeed said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to pull the trigger then..
> ...


Nice one..drop my name to Darryl and he may help out with shipping costs and I may be able to help out with flashing the ECU.
Steve Collier


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> I may look into buying the flashing tool and renting it out to peeps that require a HPA flash in the UK.


If it's just a normal ECU flash program that's required I've got one


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I may look into buying the flashing tool and renting it out to peeps that require a HPA flash in the UK.
> ...


Nah, not that simple.
It's a HPA encrypted/secure tool.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So unless I have missed it , no one has ordered this HPA kit yet ?? I just had a quick look at the HPA website and the kit does look nice it has to be said.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> So unless I have missed it , no one has ordered this HPA kit yet ?? I just had a quick look at the HPA website and the kit does look nice it has to be said.


There are a couple of peeps on here that are going FI, but the next kit up.
There is interest on Vortex and R32OC but I've not spoken to anyone who has pulled the trigger on this one yet.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> So unless I have missed it , no one has ordered this HPA kit yet ?? I just had a quick look at the HPA website and the kit does look nice it has to be said.


Stop putting it off man!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

neilc said:


> So unless I have missed it , no one has ordered this HPA kit yet ?? I just had a quick look at the HPA website and the kit does look nice it has to be said.


I think its probably fair to say a few of us are interested....BUT potential loss of man vegetables and domestic harmony would be, shall we say be 'tested'. Sigh. Having said that all the fun would be hidden (of little interest) under the bonnet and therefore out of sight so far as her in doors is concerned... Hmmmm

Brian

okay I'm a coward!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > So unless I have missed it , no one has ordered this HPA kit yet ?? I just had a quick look at the HPA website and the kit does look nice it has to be said.
> ...


I think Neil is like a kid in a sweet shop and with a pocket full of change.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Grrrrrrr , just priced it up fitted..Not to bad actually :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Think you V6 boys should have thought long and hard and not bought a lard ass motor to start with (but it sounds so nice .... yawn)

Turbo is where it's at :wink:

Neil was only saying on Saturday evening that the car is too slow. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Grrrrrrr , just priced it up fitted..Not to bad actually :lol: :lol:


Buy some spanners and fit it yourself

I actually think a mk1 v6 manual running this kit could well be the best option for that combination of daily driver with a performance edge.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

wheels are in motion as they say.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

millepeed said:


> wheels are in motion as they say.


Well done for taking the plunge


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

was worried about extra power through dsg but have been assured it will be ok. one comment is i said i have a revo remap on dsg which they will look into and also revo stage 2 on engine which also could be a problem as this is coded or somthing like that. others will prob understand more then i do as i dont do software. hopefully start when i get back off my holls in may.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Say hi to the lovely Lilla for me 

Have a great holiday mate


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> Say hi to the lovely Lilla for me
> 
> Have a great holiday mate


will do bud pop in for a cuppa n chat when you in the area, need some advice on the ol car


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Software comes with the kit I think Vince for the engine at least , but the REVO software will need to be removed first and put back to stock before putting the HPA mapping on..As for the DSG really not sure.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> Software comes with the kit I think Vince for the engine at least , but the REVO software will need to be removed first and put back to stock before putting the HPA mapping on..As for the DSG really not sure.


Becoming quite the expert Neil..
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Software comes with the kit I think Vince for the engine at least , but the REVO software will need to be removed first and put back to stock before putting the HPA mapping on..As for the DSG really not sure.
> ...


Me , with my reputation.... :wink:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Buy some spanners and fit it yourself


Neil.....spanners......as if!! He might get dirty hands!! :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Buy some spanners and fit it yourself
> ...


Oi , I changed a wheel the other day !!! My hand lotion came off :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> Oi , I changed a wheel the other day !!! My hand lotion came off :lol:


Noooo.....really.....how long afterwards did you spend manicuring your nails for??


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Interested in this once I find the right car,

Any update from vince?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

My V6 has the next stage up HPA turbo fitted (spacer head gasket + water cooled inlet manifold etc) but is just having a few minor niggles sorted before I get it back. I had a REVO map on my V6 manual & it caused HPA a lot of problems but eventually REVO & APS managed to send them an OEM map to build their's on top of hence it shouldn't now be a major problem for HPA.

With regard to the map, if anyone's interested, Wak's helping me out creating a bespoke map - as the kit is very similar to the DTM kit you might want to talk to him when anybody eventually comes to fit one of these. That way you don't need to worry at all what you've currently got + you've got complete visibility / control on what the map is. PM me if you want some more info.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Revo maps leave unwanted rubbish in the ECUs and other flashes have trouble working correctly.
If i known you were running Revo i would have warned you.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve

the ECU wasn't such a major problem at the time as the downpipe also didn't fit & that took a lot longer to resolve - the RHD TT has a very small gap to fit it through & HPA had missed that the EFR Turbo needed a different shape to the previous Turbo they used to ship. We tried altering it here but it would have involved an awful lot of work hence let HPA do the work instead (+ it was free). The good news for all the DTM purchaser's is that my kit was the guinea pig to get the pipe to fit.

We've been having problems with holding the boost & have eventually gone for an APEXI AVC-R Boost controller + lots of chat & advice from the Guru Wak. I'll be running it in on minimum boost to start with before Wak does his stuff.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

HPA indicated last week that it will be using an electronic controller and ditching the manual.
Pity about the DP as you would have thought that the UK cars drive on the correct side of the road.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> HPA indicated last week that it will be using an electronic controller and ditching the manual.
> Pity about the DP as you would have thought that the UK cars drive on the correct side of the road.. :roll:
> Can i ask why your using WAK for the mapping as i thought HPA was plug and play..
> Steve


HaHa - thats exactly what i said to Pete. I expected it to be plug n play!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cuprabhoy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > HPA indicated last week that it will be using an electronic controller and ditching the manual.
> ...


Suppose you will find out soon enough, but its in a good place.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve

PM sent


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> I expected it to be plug n play!


Now you can understand why I was reluctant to say it could be done in a week :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> PM sent


Responded
Steve


----------

